# Chickens and Dogs



## Roslyn

It inevitable, we have chickens and we have dogs. Country Life. However sometimes our dogs can be our worse predators, or our neighbors dogs.

Dogs can help keep away predators, I truly believe I don't have issues with racoons and weasel-y creatures because of my dog. He is a Blue Heeler (Australian Cattle Dog) and his name is Jake, he's finally over the nutty puppy years, it only took about 3 1/2 to 4 years!! He is the best dog for the chickens, if they send up an alarm he's out there checking the perimeter and then checking the skies, the only thing that stops him cold is bears. He's leery of bears, but he did have some scary run ins as a very young pup. We raised him up with a large flock of peeps and he had to learn along the way they are NOT his plaything. It wasn't easy, but it was worth it. This year he learned how to break up rooster fights, and he puts himself in between them and stands his ground until they walk away. It's interesting to watch. Heeler's are "scary smart".

How do you get your dogs to live with your chickens?


----------



## Berta

I have two dogs. One of them is a Border Collie mix and she stalks my chickens. I have had to pull one out of her mouth when she busted through the run to get at my babies. The second dog is a big baby and thinks he is their father. He loves being around the chickens. BUT, if my other dog is around, he will join in the chase. As long as she isn't around he is fine with the chickens.

I think it all depends on the dog. I have yet to find any way to get my one dog to be around them without harming them.


----------



## Apyl

I have 1 dog, normally he's great with the flock BUT he still has to be watched. Before we got him ( last July) he was known to attach chickens and the previous owner was obusive with him. Once we got him, we started with all the basic commands and one of the most important ones "Leave it". We're still working on "stay" lol so if he looks like he might nip at a chicken I tell him to "leave it" in a stern voice , he obeys then comes to stand by me. The bag thing though is , he only listens to me. He has to be chained when he is out with the kids because he'll just run. We dont have any neighbors or neighbor dogs to worry about, our biggest threat is Hawks.


----------



## Shalva

We have 9 dogs here ... 5 goldens, 3 flat coats and an Irish Wolfhound... I am hoping that they will get used to chickens...and that they will all be able to free range together but I know that is going to take time lots of supervision and lots of "HEY.... LEAVE THAT CHICKEN" I am hopeful... perhaps a bit delusional as well


----------



## Shalva

Berta I love your first picture... the expression on the chickens face is wonderful....


----------



## rob

fantastic photos.


----------



## JackAubrey

We have been "blessed" with an idiot dog. In fairness, she is only about 7 months old, but still. She hasn't impressed me yet. She's a good watch dog, as long as she doesn't knock you down while she's running away barking...courage.
I thought about using arrow blunts, but it might break a bone...then I'd have to pay a vet bill. I toyed with the idea of a taser gun...that would be fun, I mean, instructive. Pepper spray is more cost effective. Let's see if this dog can learn. JA


----------



## Apyl

JackAubrey said:


> We have been "blessed" with an idiot dog. In fairness, she is only about 7 months old, but still. She hasn't impressed me yet. She's a good watch dog, as long as she doesn't knock you down while she's running away barking...courage.
> I thought about using arrow blunts, but it might break a bone...then I'd have to pay a vet bill. I toyed with the idea of a taser gun...that would be fun, I mean, instructive. Pepper spray is more cost effective. Let's see if this dog can learn. JA


Shock collars work wonders also and their cheaper


----------



## rob

tazers are illegal over here


----------



## Berta

JackAubrey said:


> We have been "blessed" with an idiot dog. In fairness, she is only about 7 months old, but still. She hasn't impressed me yet. She's a good watch dog, as long as she doesn't knock you down while she's running away barking...courage.
> I thought about using arrow blunts, but it might break a bone...then I'd have to pay a vet bill. I toyed with the idea of a taser gun...that would be fun, I mean, instructive. Pepper spray is more cost effective. Let's see if this dog can learn. JA


Arrrow blunts and a taser? I seriously hope you are kidding. Invest in a few obedience lessons and humanely train your pup properly.


----------



## Berta

Shalva said:


> Berta I love your first picture... the expression on the chickens face is wonderful....


LOL I know, I love this picture!


----------



## UncleJoe

We have 7 dogs. The Border Collie, 2 Blue Heeler, and 2 Jack Russell are all very good with the chickens. When we had a flock of banty's in the fenced yard one of the JR's used to play, what we called, "bowling for chickens." When they were all gathered together in a tight group, "Skipper" would race through them just to watch them scatter.

Then there are the 2 Portuguese Podango's. Given a chance either one will kill a chicken.


----------



## Sundancers

Portuguese Podango ~ now they soung interesting ... I've never heard of them before... (had to do a search lol)


----------



## UncleJoe

I'd never heard of them untill one showed up at the house a couple years ago. (DS)


----------



## jjwilson72000

One of my dogs is a fox terrier/basset hound mix who after 4 years with chickens is finally leaving them alone. He is quite the vermin dog and has a very high predatory instinct, despite the training.
He has probably only killed 5-8 altogether, but even 1 is too many.
I spent a lot of time taking the dog in the chicken run with the chickens and playing with him inside the run so he would learn to ignore them. At one point I made him lay down and threw corn all around him so the chickens came feeding and wouldn't let him up. I also grabbed a chicken and "pet" him with it quite a few times to get him to understand they were not for food or fun. It worked eventually. The dog and the rooster still occasionally square off over kitchen scraps but the dog generally gives in and never bites at the rooster. He has also learned to find eggs the chickens lay while free ranging and take them off and eat them.


----------



## JackAubrey

Berta said:


> Arrrow blunts and a taser? I seriously hope you are kidding. Invest in a few obedience lessons and humanely train your pup properly.


HA,ha! Oh, absolutely, I was joking! I just have a dark sense of humour. No, I wouldn't treat a dog cruelly, never.

That shock collar might work. I don't know that I have the time , or money for classes for a dog. JA


----------



## ziggiejones

JackAubrey said:


> We have been "blessed" with an idiot dog. In fairness, she is only about 7 months old, but still. She hasn't impressed me yet. She's a good watch dog, as long as she doesn't knock you down while she's running away barking...courage.
> I thought about using arrow blunts, but it might break a bone...then I'd have to pay a vet bill. I toyed with the idea of a taser gun...that would be fun, I mean, instructive. Pepper spray is more cost effective. Let's see if this dog can learn. JA


I am sorry your dog is an idiot but hurting her will only make her worse instead of better. I really think time and instruction my do the trick. Even stupid dogs can learn.


----------



## UncleJoe

ziggiejones said:


> Even stupid dogs can learn.


I don't know. Our one JR has a thing for teasing one of the cats. No matter how many times he gets his nose swatted with those sharp claws he just keeps going back for more.


----------



## JackAubrey

ziggiejones said:


> I am sorry your dog is an idiot... *BUT HURTING HER* will only make her worse instead of better. I really think time and instruction my do the trick. Even stupid dogs can learn.


People, *IT WAS SAID IN JEST! *The dog is an idiot, true enough. The dogs I have had were Shutzhund trained DDR German Shepherds, that's what I'm used to dealing with. JA


----------



## Shalva

I think the issue is that not everyone knows you and all it takes is a quick scour of the news and you will see countless examples of animal cruelty... I am glad it was only in jest, with this being a relatively new forum, not everyone knows each other well enough yet to know if they are kidding or not...

that having been said... I took some pictures of my growing chickens and one of my flat coats today... so getting us back on track... I think I will share them here.... poor Rita and lois look a bit ratty because Meir (the dog, mayear) was licking them


----------



## Evets

I have two dogs. One Golden and her offspring, a Goldendoodle. He's big and goofy and since he's only three, he'll sometimes chase the chickens around a bit, but I don't think he'd hurt them. His mom couldn't care less about the chickens.


----------



## Taurimu

Yes it can be a problem. I have had 2 different dogs with my chicken both the same breed Am Stafs. The one I have now has been with me or approx 4 years. Was 6yrs old when I got her. She is very good with the Poultry now but to start I thought I was in for trouble. Wanted to chase everything. I was very strong & hard on her. Growling, telling her NO & to sit. She now is fine the birds donot mind her at all.
We had the funniest of things happen at feed time one day. Flame the dog was given her dog roll. ( The chickens love dog roll) She took it out side. A rooster & his girls followed, The girls tried to get the dog roll. Flame growled & the rooster jumped on her head......................... poor Flame did not know what to do. We now feed the chickens some dog roll first as you can tell the dog no but not the chickens.


----------



## 7chicks

Our german/lab Lily & rat terrier Izzabelle have been good with our girls since we brought them home as chicks. Lily actually plays with our rhode island Abbie. Fun to watch them go back & forth. Izzabelle took over protecting the chicks the day I got them. She'd always sit with them if I had them outside and keep an eye on them. Wouldn't let anything near them. However, we did get a rescue rat terrier a few months ago. I am having trouble getting her to quit chasing them if she gets loose. Keep her on a leash if they are outside and hope that with enough exposure to them, she'll quit seeing them as fun toys to round up.


----------



## VirginiaSue

Ha Ha, I also have a blue heeler who is going on 3. I was soo glad to see you say they calm down some. My Sookie does pretty good around the chickens but some days I swear I repeat her name 5 million times. She just wants to chase em a little but has never tried hurting any.


----------



## hollyosborn

our first 3 chickens that arrived... i forgot to tell the border collie they were SISTERS... they are not your SHAKE TOYS.... she got in the coops and terrorized 2 of them to death... 1 survived.... NOW after some good scolding and yelling and slapping..... Mia the dog takes care of all the chickens.. she helps put them away at night if they are being.... un cooperative.. haha. She LOVES the baby chicks too.. so funny to watch her herd them around


----------



## LICHICK28

When I have to get the girls in early & they know its not time yet I trained my poodle to help round them up and get them in the coop. She's great with them. My Chihuahua's are another story. Dumb as door knobs but still my babies


----------



## earlyt89

I have a 1 1/2 year old Rottweiler male that doesn't bother my chickens at all. They don't go anywhere near him. But he had never tried to chase them.


----------



## Mamachickof14

I have a Chocolate Lab, Patsy that will chase the girls. A few times she caught them around the neck but didn't hurt them. They say they are duck dogs and are soft mouthed??? She seems to keep all the predators away...haven't had a problem with them. We have had the girls a year in April and Patsy is getting alot better. Jen


----------



## farmhand

When I was a kid I had a dog that would catch the neighbors chickens (about a 1/4 mile away) and bring them home and let them go with our flock. He never hurt any. We would just find them running around with ours. Can't remember how we solved that problem.


----------



## dandmtritt

Mamachickof14 said:


> I have a Chocolate Lab, Patsy that will chase the girls. A few times she caught them around the neck but didn't hurt them. They say they are duck dogs and are soft mouthed??? She seems to keep all the predators away...haven't had a problem with them. We have had the girls a year in April and Patsy is getting alot better. Jen


Soft Mouthed is correct it is used among bird hunter when speaking of dog traits. They prefer a dog with this trait because they dont want the bird damaged. I had a neighbor in NC that dove hunted and he showed my Boykin Spainel the dove she got all excited and he tossed the bird a few feet away and she ran to it softly picked it up and returned it right to his hand without command. It's any retrivers instinct to handle a bird gently, its what they have been bred to do.


----------



## Energyvet

Absolutely true! .......


----------



## dandmtritt

I had a golden retriver when I was growing up, and in our housing development we had a 30 acre lake and every summer we had Canadian geese that would come through and breed and raise the goslings through the summer. There is a island near the middle of the lake and thats where they would nest. Well the dog came home one day with a baby goose. It had to be only a couple weeks old its was still fuzzy and very few feathers lol. Best part of the story it was still alive. We quickly jumped in the car drove down and got the canoe out paddled to the island and quickly put the baby back as far as we know it survived. We figured the dog swam after the geese and for whatever reason decided the island was a good place to stop and found something to bring home. He would catch and bring baby bunnies home to the only time he would drop on command was with a animal in his mouth, now a stick or ball nope it was tug o' war. This dog never recieved and bird hunting training either.


----------



## earlyt89

I lost my favorite rooster and a good hen yesterday due to a beagle. The rooster was a RIR. People kno him as Cassius. I Raised him from a day old chick. He was more than just another rooster. He was a friend. Stayed by my side when I worked in the yard. He turned a year old last month. I still have pics of him as a chick. I miss him.


----------



## 7chicks

Oh no earlyt89! That's so awful!!! ='( I'm sooo sorry. I feel your saddness. Darned if those chickens and roo's don't make the best of buddies! Sending a big hug your way!


----------



## earlyt89

Yea it's no good.


----------



## camel934

earlyt89 said:


> I lost my favorite rooster and a good hen yesterday due to a beagle. The rooster was a RIR. People kno him as Cassius. I Raised him from a day old chick. He was more than just another rooster. He was a friend. Stayed by my side when I worked in the yard. He turned a year old last month. I still have pics of him as a chick. I miss him.


Was it your dog or someone else's? If someone else's dog, I would go to them about paying for your chicken. It doesn't bring your friend back, but it may make them keep their dog under control


----------



## Energyvet

earlyt89 said:


> I lost my favorite rooster and a good hen yesterday due to a beagle. The rooster was a RIR. People kno him as Cassius. I Raised him from a day old chick. He was more than just another rooster. He was a friend. Stayed by my side when I worked in the yard. He turned a year old last month. I still have pics of him as a chick. I miss him.


So sorry Early. Wow Bummer!


----------



## earlyt89

Well somebody is out there lookin out for me. The word got around town that a good rooster was killed someone I don't even know have me three one year old Rhode Island Red roosters yesterday. They look alot like my rooster but they were just barn raised and aren't as friendly. I just thought that was a nice thing to do. I shook the mans hand and thanked him and he left.


----------



## HomeSkillet

Chicken people do seem to be especially good people. I hope the new Roos work out for you.

I too am very sorry for your loss of a loved one.


----------



## kaufranc

Sorry to hear Early. I too lost my best friend rooster last year. There will never be another like him. I buried him up by the coop so he could be with his girls and I talk to him when I go up there. Hugs to you.


----------



## RiverOtter54

Roslyn said:


> It inevitable, we have chickens and we have dogs. Country Life. However sometimes our dogs can be our worse predators, or our neighbors dogs.
> 
> Dogs can help keep away predators, I truly believe I don't have issues with racoons and weasel-y creatures because of my dog. He is a Blue Heeler (Australian Cattle Dog) and his name is Jake, he's finally over the nutty puppy years, it only took about 3 1/2 to 4 years!! He is the best dog for the chickens, if they send up an alarm he's out there checking the perimeter and then checking the skies, the only thing that stops him cold is bears. He's leery of bears, but he did have some scary run ins as a very young pup. We raised him up with a large flock of peeps and he had to learn along the way they are NOT his plaything. It wasn't easy, but it was worth it. This year he learned how to break up rooster fights, and he puts himself in between them and stands his ground until they walk away. It's interesting to watch. Heeler's are "scary smart".
> 
> How do you get your dogs to live with your chickens?


Beautiful dog...our chicken guard is a yorkshire terrier


----------



## RiverOtter54

HomeSkillet said:


> Chicken people do seem to be especially good people.
> 
> Ive noticed that on this forum..really cool nice people...facebook scares the crap outta me


----------



## earlyt89

These new Roos are definitely doing their job. Iam missing two hens. Butttttt I'm thinking I got enough stuff around here and the time of year it is they might be brooding somewhere.


----------



## Energyvet

I hope you find them with peeps!


----------



## earlyt89

That's what in hoping ya kno. In. Few weeks have a few dozen lil chicks runnin around


----------



## Beckie

I thought I was the only one who gets attached to their chickens, so reading these last few posts makes me feel better! One of my RIR hens was attacked last week, I kept her out of the main coop for a few days afterward but then decided she would be okay to put back in with the flock. Yesterday afternoon I went out to check on her and could not find her anywhere....and there was no way she could have gotten out of the coop. I noticed that the pumpkin I had put in for the girls to peck at had a couple of tail feathers and a pool of blood in it and assumed the worst, that my Lilly had been killed and possibly eaten by her coop-mates. I was heartbroken, took the pumpkin out to dispose of it and spent most of the rest of the night feeling guilty and in tears over losing my girl. This morning I went out to check on the girls again, and the 5 remaining hens met me at the side of the run, when I looked back at the nesting boxes, I thought I saw feathers, but told myself I was imaging things...I called out to Lilly anyway just to ease my mind, and imagine my joy when she chirped back at me!! I went into the coop to see where she was, but she disappeared into the next boxes as soon as I came in....I went back to them anyway, just to see where she might be hiding, talking to her the whole time and telling her it would be okay, she chirped at me while I looked for her and I finally found her perched on top of the partitions between the nest boxes. Poor girl had a death grip on that thin piece of wood and would not let me get her down for anything so I left the coop door open (our chickens range on our property 8-14 hours a day) figuring that if the other hens left the coop, Lilly might just come down and let me rescue her. I got a little "hospital" cage set up again and went back outside, Lilly had come out of the coop and let me pick her up, all the while making happy little chirping noises like she knew I was there to help. The other hens had been pecking at her tail area and a couple of places on her back, which explains the feathers and blood I found, but thankfully I think Miss Lilly is going to be just fine...and stay in the cage until I know she is completely healed!!! I swear, if anyone would have told me a year ago that I would cry over the thought of losing a chicken, I'd have told them they were crazy, but my babies sure have stolen my heart!!!! It's just nice to see here where someone else understands!!!


----------



## farmhand

Yesterday was the first time for my Aussie to see chickens. It's gonna be tuff convincing him they don't all belong in one pile.


----------



## inunokanojo

We have 3 dogs: a chihuahua, a chomperanian (chihuahua/Pomeranian mix and a west highland terrier. The westie we have to watch because he has recently taken to chasing and trying to play with chickens and he doesn't realize he's a little too rough. The chihuahua ignores the chickens but loves to chase the ducks. She doesn't attack, she just likes chasing them and she also guards the baby chicks because she thinks they're her babies. Lol. The chomperanian is scared of the chickens and so she stands a few feet away and barks and growls trying to make her 3 pound self sound vicious. If one of the chickens gets close she runs away.


----------



## earlyt89

Creatures of the night beware. I see u now!!!


----------



## HomeSkillet

earlyt89 said:


> Creatures of the night beware. I see u now!!!


I thought about night vision because of the coyotes and our livestock.

Let us know how these work for you.


----------



## kaufranc

Beckie, what a great ending to a almost horrible story. There is a selected few that I swear where sent for us! Love my chickens and would do anything for them!


----------



## earlyt89

Those binoculars were over $300 so I better be able to kill something. They have effected my sleep. I think I will hear something and I'll run up out I bed and scout the yard.


----------



## cluck_and_quack

My chicks love our beagles dog food. She use to try to chase them away but now she waits her turn at the food bowl!! It is so funny to watch them play and interact. I keep a close eye on the dog still but they are all great friends.


----------

